# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  Hoping for dry, clear roads in late January

## Mark Sedenquist

Howdy all,

Megan and I are taking a roadtrip from Las Vegas to the south rim of the Grand Canyon.  We are realizing a long-held goal of staying at the El Tovar Lodge.  We will be there two nights at the end of January.

Today's storm is expected to drop 8 inches of new snow in the village.  We are hoping the weathers moderates a bit so we can drive in a bit easier.  Our current road trip ride doesn't have 4-WD.

I will post photos of the how the south rim looks with snow on the ground.

Mark

----------


## Southwest Dave

A well deserved break for the two of you and the South rim always brings with it memories of our first ever trip to the States !  Hopefully the roads are clear but you will get to see a snow covered rim and enjoy a great sunset.  Looking forward to the photo's already !

Have fun

Dave

----------

